# Von DVD aufnehmen



## Superbiker3000 (7. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin großer Herr der Ringe Fan und man sieht im Internet ja immer wieder so Fanvideos, wo auch Filmmaterial verwendet wurde. Ich wollte sowas jetzt auch mal probieren, aber jetzt hab ich ne Frage: Gibt es ne Screen Capture Software, womit ich kleine Ausschnitte aus den Filmen von den DVDs aufnehmen kann? 



Gruß 

Philipp


----------



## axn (8. November 2006)

TMPGEnc kann Video-DVDs importieren und in beliebige Formate wandeln. Den Umweg über Screencapturetools würde ich nicht gehen. Lizensrechtlich ist das aber fragwürdig..

mfg

axn


----------



## Superbiker3000 (11. November 2006)

Danke für die Antwort,

Was ist denn Lizenzrechtlich fragwürdig? Das Aufnehmen mit den Screencapturetools oder insgesamt, das Aufnehmen des Videos?


----------



## axn (11. November 2006)

Bin da alles andere als ein Experte, aber soweit ich weiß ist es nicht erlaubt Material aus Filmen zu verwenden und in eigene Inhalte einzubauen.
Da gibt es aber hier und anderswo unzählige Themen die das behandeln.

mfg

axn


----------



## Superbiker3000 (12. November 2006)

Achso, OK. Das heißt, die ganzen "Fanmovies" sind alle illegal?

Wäre das denn auch illegal, wenn ich den Film nur für mich machen würde, d.h. nicht ins Internet stelle?


----------



## axn (12. November 2006)

Ich glaube schon. So wie es illegal wäre, in einer von dir gekauften Software den Quellcode zu ändern. Das fällt unter das Urheberrecht. Vielleicht red ich aber auch gerade Blödsinn...
In diesem Fall gilt aber eben auch: Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.. 

mfg

axn

PS Wie schon gesagt, ich hab hier schon einige Themen gesehen in denen das besprochen wurde. - Einfach mal suchen. Und es gibt unzählige Infos im Netz:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Urheberrecht


----------



## Dr Dau (12. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich währe da auch vorsichtig.
Mit solchen Sachen stehst Du praktisch schon mit einem Bein im Knast..... denn das verbreiten von Copyright geschützen Material ist (auch auszugsweise) i.d.R. strafbar.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Superbiker3000 (12. November 2006)

OK, danke...

Schade... Naja, man kann ja nicht alle im Leben haben. ^^


----------

